# ¿Quién me puede cobrar estos zapatos?



## AnaHugo

Ciao ragazzi!

Quando ero in Italia sono andata in un negozio dove ho trovato un paio di scarpe molto carine e ho deciso di comprarle; siccome non c'era nessuno alla cassa ho chiesto a una dipendente a chi potevo pagare le scarpe, però mi avrebbe piacuto di più chiedere ¿Quién me puede cobrar estos zapatos? invece di ¿A quién le puedo pagar estos zapatos?

È da un sacco di tempo che mi faccio questa domanda ma non riesco a trovare la traduzione giusta per questo verbo, soltanto trovo nei dizionari "caricare" ma non credo che abbia lo stessso senso.

Grazie per il vostro aiuto!

PS: Se trovate degli errori nel testo, vi prego di farmelo sapere


----------



## Geviert

La traducción literal en italiano sería innatural. Si no encontramos a nadie en la caja, generalmente se dice (o se grita) en Italia: (non) c'è nessuno? non c'è nessuno alla cassa?!! y si encuentras a alguien se le pregunta "mi scusi, ma io vorrei pagare...".


----------



## King Crimson

AnaHugo said:


> Ciao ragazzi!
> 
> Quando ero in Italia sono andata in un negozio dove ho trovato un paio di scarpe molto carine e ho deciso di comprarle; siccome non c'era nessuno alla cassa ho chiesto a una dipendente a chi potevo pagare le scarpe, però mi avrebbesarebbe piaciuto di più (oppure: _avrei preferito_) chiedere ¿Quién me puede cobrar estos zapatos? invece di ¿A quién le puedo pagar estos zapatos?
> 
> È da un sacco di tempo che mi faccio questa domanda ma non riesco a trovare la traduzione giusta per questo verbo, soltanto trovo nei dizionari "caricare" ma non credo che abbia lo stessso senso.
> 
> Grazie per il vostro aiuto!
> 
> PS: Se trovate degli errori nel testo, vi prego di farmelo sapere



Ciao Ana


----------



## Neuromante

*¿Quien me puede cobrar?* o *¿Quién me cobra? *No son modismos latinoamericanos. De hecho son las formas más comunes, por delante de las que usen el verbo *pagar*, al menos en el contexto dado donde se especifica que se ha encontrado la caja desocupada. Si se tratara de un contexto donde no hay un lugar específico para pagar entonces si se usaría el verbo *pagar*


----------



## Geviert

De ser así, ¿cuál sería la forma correspondiente "más común" en italiano? (para no salirnos del quesito).¡ Me esperaba una conferma de super King sinceramente!


----------



## King Crimson

Geviert said:


> De ser así, ¿cuál sería la forma correspondiente "más común" en italiano? (para no salirnos del quesito).¡ Me esperaba una conferma de super King sinceramente!



Grazie per il "super", ma è assolutamente immeritato Comunque, non mi sono espresso sulla domanda di Ana perché ero d'accordo sui tuoi suggerimenti, ma vediamo se si fa avanti qualche madrelingua con altre proposte (peraltro, sono d'accordo che la traduzione letterale della forma spagnola non avrebbe senso in italiano)...


----------



## violapais

AnaHugo said:


> *dipendente: in italiano "dependienta" è commessa...* per il resto sono d'accordo con King.



Non so se abbiamo esattamente un verbo equivalente in italiano. Se c'è, non mi viene.  Cobrar sarebbe "ricevere un pagamento", in questo caso però l'unico modo per fare la richiesta sarebbe "Chi mi fa pagare le scarpe?", o ancora meglio: "C'è qualcuno che mi possa far pagare le scarpe"? 
Il tuo "cobrar" cambia un po' il senso della frase: "A chi posso pagare le scarpe?" (sei tu che puoi pagare), diventa "Chi mi fa pagare le scarpe?" (è qualcun altro che ti fa pagare).


----------



## AnaHugo

Molte grazie a tutti! Siete gentilissimi come al solito  
(E grazie a King e a Viola per le correzioni!)

Allora, l'unica forma di domandare è col verbo pagare? (Chi mi fa pagare?/Vorrei pagare) :O 

La mattina ci ho pensato e non mi è neanche venuta in mente una maniera colloquiale di tradurrlo al inglese o al tedesco (forse perché non conosco i verbi, però comincio a credere, come avete già detto, che sia un verbo molto spagnolo).

Comunque mi è piaciuto molto il suggerimento di Viola (C'è qualcuno che mi possa far pagare le scarpe?)


----------



## marcolettici

Ana, acabo de regresar de Italia y he tenido la misma pregunta... el verbo cobrar en español es muy conveniente, pero parece que no existe ningún equivalente en Italiano.  He preguntado inclusive en la escuela de Italiano donde estudiaba, y era hasta dificile expresar la idea de cobrar como existe en español.  Cuando intentè a hacerlo, me mirò la profe con una cara de ????  Al fin de cuentas, es un concepto que realmente no tiene equivalente en Italiano, creo.  En mi caso estaba pagando, había puesto una botella de agua sobre la caja registradora, cambié de opiniòn, y querìa decir que me cobrara dos botellas, una botella igual a la cual compraba, (Me cobra una otra botella igual, por favor?) pero era imposible comunicare esto sin decir algo como "vorrei comprare ancora un'altro di questi" o algo semejante.


----------



## Geviert

El verbo cobrar deriva de la aféresis aplicada al verbo (re)cobrar. En italiano sería _ricuperare_. Por este motivo, es difícil asociarlo a un verbo relativo al "farsi pagare". (_riscuotere _magari).


----------



## King Crimson

Ripensandoci, forse un'alternativa abbastanza comune e colloquiale potrebbe essere qualcosa del tipo: _chi mi può battere queste scarpe_?
Anche se il significato di "battere" (che si riferisce al fatto di battere lo scontrino alla cassa e quindi, implicitamente, corrisponde alla richiesta di poter pagare) è diverso da quello di "cobrar", in questo modo la struttura delle due frasi (spagnola e italiana) sarebbe simile.


----------



## Geviert

Se non avessi letto il resto, caro King, avrei pensato di primo acchito che cercavi un ciabattino con quella frase.  Certamente la proposta non mi sembra impossible


----------



## King Crimson

Geviert said:


> Se non avessi letto il resto, caro King, avrei pensato di primo acchito che cercavi un ciabattino con quella frase.  Certamente la proposta non mi sembra impossible



Effettivamente mi era sfuggito il doppio senso, sarebbe interessante pronunciare la frase nel negozio di un ciabattino e vedere come viene intesa


----------



## Geviert

> Effettivamente mi era sfuggito il doppio senso, sarebbe interessante pronunciare la frase nel negozio di un ciabattino e vedere come viene intesa



Direi che in quel caso il povero ciabattino si sbatterebbe velocemente per battere le scarpe e per battere cassa allo stesso tempo. Se poi il ciabattino se ne sbatte, allora è un ciabattino ciabattone (magari pure un ciabattaro incallito).


----------



## King Crimson

Grande! Ma fermiamoci qui, prima che i mod chiudano questa discussione...


----------



## violapais

King Crimson said:


> Ripensandoci, forse un'alternativa abbastanza comune e colloquiale potrebbe essere qualcosa del tipo: _chi mi può battere queste scarpe_?
> Anche se il significato di "battere" (che si riferisce al fatto di battere lo scontrino alla cassa e quindi, implicitamente, corrisponde alla richiesta di poter pagare) è diverso da quello di "cobrar", in questo modo la struttura delle due frasi (spagnola e italiana) sarebbe simile.



Scusa King ma sta frase mi suona malissimo. Se chiedo a qualcuno di battermi le scarpe, minimo le prende e le batte una contro l'altra.  "Mi può fare lo scontrino?" mi suonerebbe molto meglio, se dobbiamo proprio nominarlo (ma come hai ben detto, il verbo cobrar ha un altro significato).



Geviert said:


> El verbo cobrar deriva de la aféresis aplicada al verbo (re)cobrar. En italiano sería _ricuperare_. Por este motivo, es difícil asociarlo a un verbo relativo al "farsi pagare". (_riscuotere _magari).



Il verbo é recuperare, con la E, ma nel contesto non funziona. Recuperare un pagamento si riferisce ad un credito che non é stato onorato.  Riscuotere invece va bene, ma raramente si usa nel parlato. Quindi torno a ribadire che in italiano il verbo corrispondente, in entrambi i contesti, é "far pagare".
"chi mi fa pagare..." e "puoi farmi pagare/mettermi in conto un'altra bottiglia uguale?"


----------



## King Crimson

> Scusa King ma sta frase mi suona malissimo. Se chiedo a qualcuno di battermi le scarpe, minimo le prende e le batte una contro l'altra.  "Mi può fare lo scontrino?" mi suonerebbe molto meglio, se dobbiamo proprio nominarlo (ma come hai ben detto, il verbo cobrar ha un altro significato).



Figurati, ogni commento è ben accetto ed è utile avere riscontri da altri madrelingua. In realtà anche a me la frase suona male (ho specificato che era colloquiale, forse avrei dovuto dire _molto _colloquiale), ma può capitare di sentirla nel linguaggio di tutti i giorni (o almeno, a me è capitato, anche se non riferita ad un paio di scarpe). Non la suggerirei a chi sta imparando l'italiano, ma può essere utile sapere qual è il suo significato se capita di sentirla (non nel negozio di un ciabattino, si spera).

P.S. in realtà sono ammesse entrambe le forme, "recuperare" e "ricuperare" (anch'io preferisco la prima, comunque)


----------



## Geviert

> Il verbo é recuperare, con la E,



Anche con E, Viola. 



> Se chiedo a qualcuno di battermi le scarpe, minimo le prende e le batte una contro l'altra.



Allora sarà un ciabattino bailaor!


----------



## violapais

Geviert said:


> Anche con E, Viola.



Verissimo e chiedo venia per l'ignoranza, ma se devo dirla tutta se sentissi dire "ricuperare" mi farebbe ridere (o mi suonerebbe da "straniero"). Google, per la cronaca, trova 150.000 risultati con la "i" e 21.400.000 risultati con la "e".


----------



## Geviert

Si vede che ci sono 21.400.000 che prima o poi chiederanno venia!  la differenza è poi solo una questione di accentuazione. Io consiglierei Google Ngramm in questi casi (purtroppo non ancora in italiano).


----------

